# Visualisierung mit C#/Libnodave VS TouchPanel



## lan12 (25 März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich beschäftige mich primär mit .Net Programmierung (hauptsächlich C#) und beschäftige mich zudem seit einiger Zeit auch mit dem OpenSource S7 Kommunikationstreiber Libnodave. 

Meine Frage: Welche Stellenwert hat die Visualisierung mittels .Net und beispielsweise Libnodave gegenüber - wenn ich mal Siemens als Beispiel nehme - einer Panel-Lösung und WinCC Flexible?

Für welche Anwendung würdet ihr die eine bzw. andere Lösung verwenden?

Ich warte gespannt auf eure Kommentare!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 März 2013)

Grundsätzlich kannst du auch für die Hochsprachenanwendung ProDave von Siemens nutzen.
Jetzt kommt es immer darauf an was du erreichen möchtest, willst du eine kleine HMI ersetzen
oder bist du im Projektgeschäft, lohnt sich das sparen nicht immer. Dann sollte dir klar sein das
viele Kunden eine solche Lösung nicht Akzeptieren, da Sie es nicht Warten bzw erweitern können. 

Trotzdem kann eine  gut ausprogrammierte HMI mit Libnodave im Seriengeschäft eine Interessante
Lösung sein.


----------



## lan12 (26 März 2013)

Hallo, 
erstmal sorry dass ich mit meiner Frage in die falsche Kategorie gerutscht bin. Unter "HMI" wäre sie wahrscheinlich besser aufgehoben. Ich habe anhand eines "Libnodave-Visualisierungsprojekt" im Selbststudium die Programmiersprache C# erlernt, was an sich schon ein großer Nutzen ist, jetzt würde ich aber auch gerne die entwickelte Visualisierung zu meinem Vorteil nutzen. Die praktischen Erfahrungen zeigen aber wie du bereits schreibst, dass man es auf dem Markt sehr schwer hat wenn man eine kleine HMI (Panel) durch eine .Net/Laptop gestützte Visualisierung erseten möchte. 

Die Frage müsste vielleicht lauten was kann .Net, was beispielsweise WinCC nicht kann? Ich rechne mir noch Chancen aus wenn es um die Anbindung an eine Datenbank geht. Dies würde sich auch prima mit meinen weiteren Interessen decken.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (26 März 2013)

lan12 schrieb:


> Die praktischen Erfahrungen zeigen aber wie du bereits schreibst, dass man es auf dem Markt sehr schwer hat wenn man eine kleine HMI (Panel) durch eine .Net/Laptop gestützte Visualisierung erseten möchte.


Ich denke nicht, dass die Akzeptanz aufgrund der Tatsache gering ist, dass es eine .Net/Laptop gestützte Visu ist, sondern eher dass LibNoDave ein OpenSource-Programm ist, bei dem sich der Support m.W.n. lediglich auf dieses Forum beschränkt. Selbsterstellte individuelle Visualisierungen, die nicht auf WinCC basieren, sind grundsätzlich zu Hauf auf dem Markt vertreten, da man diese eben individuell auf die Bedürfnisse des Kunden anpassen kann.


----------



## lan12 (26 März 2013)

Hallo,
noch ein paar Worte zu Libnodave: 

"Zum Laufen lernen" war und ist für mich Libnodave als OpenSource preislich das günstigste was man kriegen kann und völlig ausreichend. Ich tue mich jedoch schwer für kommerzielle Zwecke eine GNU Software einzusetzen und würde dann doch eher eine professionelle (kommerzielle) Treibersoftware einsetzen. Mir sind mindestens 4 Firmen bekannt welche entsprechende Software anbieten, wobei mir von dem zuvor genannten ProDave abgeraten wurde und ich eher einen OPC Server verwenden sollte, welcher für meine Belange allerdings völlig überdimensioniert ist.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 März 2013)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass die Akzeptanz aufgrund der Tatsache gering ist, dass es eine .Net/Laptop gestützte Visu ist, sondern eher dass LibNoDave ein OpenSource-Programm ist, bei dem sich der Support m.W.n. lediglich auf dieses Forum beschränkt. Selbsterstellte individuelle Visualisierungen, die nicht auf WinCC basieren, sind grundsätzlich zu Hauf auf dem Markt vertreten, da man diese eben individuell auf die Bedürfnisse des Kunden anpassen kann.



Also da bin ich anderer Meinung.
Wenn man den Schritt zu einer "selbstgestrickten" Visualisierung geht, ist es egal ob der Anbindungstreiber kommerziell oder Opensource ist. Denn für dieses Stück Software wird keine andere Firma Support geben, egal ob der Anbindungstreiber gekauft oder frei ist. 
Was nutzt mir Support für die Kommunikationsbibliothek, wenn der Quellcode der Visualisierung Schrott ist oder gar überhaupt nicht verfügbar ist?


----------



## ducati (26 März 2013)

Für das Geld (Arbeitszeit) welches du zum Entwickeln, Dokumentieren, Warten, Supporten, Vermarkten, etc... deiner eigenen Visusoftware ausgibst, kannst Du schon einige WinCCflex-Lizenzen kaufen...

Wäre ich Kunde, würde eine "selbstgebastelte" Variante wenn überhaupt nur von namhaften Firmen (Mitarbeiter>100) kaufen, bei denen ich zumindest einigermaßen sicher sein kann, dass ich auch nach einiger Zeit noch Support erhalte.

Gruß.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 März 2013)

lan12 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> noch ein paar Worte zu Libnodave:
> 
> "... Ich tue mich jedoch schwer für kommerzielle Zwecke eine GNU Software einzusetzen und würde dann doch eher eine professionelle (kommerzielle) Treibersoftware einsetzen...



Diesen Zusammenhang sehe ich nicht.

Die GNU Software macht Dich komplett unabhängig von 
der Herstellerpolitik (der Treiber) und den Lizenzgebühren.
Mit genügend Know-How und Anzahl von Installationen 
kann sich das durchaus rechnen.

Wenn Du allerdings nicht selbst in die Tiefen der 
S7-Kommunikation hinabsteigen kannst oder möchtest, 
dann ist die Nutzung einer bewährten Bibliothek wie
Aglink oder auch ComDrv (von MHJ) sicher der bessere 
Weg.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (26 März 2013)

lan12 schrieb:


> "Zum Laufen lernen" war und ist für mich Libnodave  als OpenSource preislich das günstigste was man kriegen kann und völlig  ausreichend.


Gebe ich dir voll und ganz recht.


lan12 schrieb:


> und  ich eher einen OPC Server verwenden sollte, welcher für meine Belange  allerdings völlig überdimensioniert ist.


Das hängt eben davon  ab, was du machen willst. Wenn du allerdings noch nie mit der  OPC-Technologie gearbeitet hast, dann rate ich dir davon auch ab. 


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Was  nutzt mir Support für die Kommunikationsbibliothek, wenn der Quellcode  der Visualisierung Schrott ist oder gar überhaupt nicht verfügbar  ist?


Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir recht, dass man in erster  Linie zu demjenigen geht, der den "Schrott" verzapft hat. Wenn  allerdings die Kommunikation nicht ganz richtig läuft bei der Visu, dann  bin ich doch als Anwender um so froher, dass es auch so etwas wie einen  Herstellersupport gibt?!


ducati schrieb:


> Für das Geld (Arbeitszeit) welches du zum Entwickeln, Dokumentieren, Warten, Supporten, Vermarkten, etc... deiner eigenen Visusoftware ausgibst, kannst Du schon einige WinCCflex-Lizenzen kaufen...


Ich wusste nicht, dass WinCCflex schon eine fertige Visu bereitstellt. Soviel ich weiß, muss man hier auch erstmal ein bisschen rumbasteln etc. Ich will jetzt auch nicht die Fähigkeiten von WinCC in Frage stellen, aber die Aussage, dass eine selbstgestrickte Lösung auf dem Markt nicht akzeptiert wird in den meisten Fällen, halte ich für Blödsinn. Es kommt halt ganz drauf an, was der Kunde wünscht bzw. welche Anforderungen an die Applikation gestellt werden.


ducati schrieb:


> Wäre ich Kunde, würde eine "selbstgebastelte" Variante wenn überhaupt nur von namhaften Firmen (Mitarbeiter>100) kaufen, bei denen ich zumindest einigermaßen sicher sein kann, dass ich auch nach einiger Zeit noch Support erhalte.


Das ist natürlich schade, denn erfahrungsgemäß (auch aus unserem Kundenkreis) sind es gerade die kleinen Unternehmen bzw. Ingenieurbüros, die mit Softwareentwicklung ihre Brötchen verdienen und deren Reaktionszeiten weitaus kürzer sind als bei manch namhaften Konzernen.

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (26 März 2013)

Naja, kommt halt immer drauf an  

Nur ne kleine Firma ist auch schnell mal pleite, oder der Chefprogrammierer kündigt oder wird krankt etc. Im schlimmsten Fall kannst Du dann die Visu in der Anlage wegschmeissen und Dir was neues suchen. Bei WinCC (Flex) finde ich immer jemanden, der das weiterpflegen kann...

Gruß.

PS: ich will die "selbstgeschriebenen" Visualisierungen nicht verteufeln, kommt wirklich auf den Anwendungsfall an. Zumindest im Bereich der Prozessautomatisierung erachte ich das allerdings als nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 März 2013)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir recht, dass man in erster  Linie zu demjenigen geht, der den "Schrott" verzapft hat. Wenn  allerdings die Kommunikation nicht ganz richtig läuft bei der Visu, dann  bin ich doch als Anwender um so froher, dass es auch so etwas wie einen  Herstellersupport gibt?!



Das kommt darauf an von welchem Kunden wir hier reden.
Reden wir eurem Kunden, der euren Treiber einbindet und die Software die diesen Treiber verwendet an den Kunden weiterverkauft? Dann ist Support sicher nicht verkehrt (für den Programmierer), wenn man ihn benötigt.

Reden wir hingegen vom Endkunden des fertigen Stücks Visualisierungssoftware, dann bringt diesem Kunden Support für eure Bibliothek überhaupt nichts.
Mir würde es als Siemens Anwender auch nichts bringen, wenn Siemens anstelle von diversen OpenSource Bibliotheken wie z.B. SSL eine kommerzielle Variante einsetzt.


----------



## lan12 (26 März 2013)

Hallo,
ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet dass diese Diskussion innerhalb weniger Stunden so abgeht. Wie gesagt arbeite ich viel nach dem Prinzip Learning by Doing und für mich war der Ausflug in die Visualisierung bislang eine super Gelegenheit eine neue Programmiersprache (C#) zu lernen. Momentan befinde ich mich am Scheideweg und muss entscheiden was ich für die Zukunft mitnehme. Wie ich den Beiträgen von DELTALOGIC entnehme haben selbstgeschriebene Visualisierungen durchaus ihren Charm und Existenzberechtigung, es steht einem aber ohne Frage eine große Konkurrenz gegenüber. Vielleicht sollte ich mich einfach mal parallel intensiv mit WinCC auseinandersetzen und dann entscheiden welches System für mich besser geeignet ist, bzw. schauen wo man in Nischen stoßen kann. Dann noch ein Satz zu GNU: Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe muss man wenn man in seiner Applikation GNU Elemente verwendet diese ebenfalls unter eine GNU Lizenz stellen und seinen gesamten Quellcode offenlegen. Wenn ich jetzt über die reine Kommunikation PC-SPS hinausgehe und mir beispielsweise über ein Netzwerkprotokoll eine Remote aufbaue was relativ leicht zu realisieren ist habe ich plötzlich ein Sicherheitsproblem weil ich damit meine gesamte Architektur offenlegen muss.


----------



## bike (26 März 2013)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass die Akzeptanz aufgrund der Tatsache gering ist, dass es eine .Net/Laptop gestützte Visu ist, sondern eher dass LibNoDave ein OpenSource-Programm ist, bei dem sich der Support m.W.n. lediglich auf dieses Forum beschränkt. Selbsterstellte individuelle Visualisierungen, die nicht auf WinCC basieren, sind grundsätzlich zu Hauf auf dem Markt vertreten, da man diese eben individuell auf die Bedürfnisse des Kunden anpassen kann.



Warum wird immer auf dem Niveau der Entwicklung gedacht?
Der Kunde braucht etwas und kauft es ein.
Den Hinweis wegen GNU oder nicht ist doch sehr dumm.
BigS, Apfel, Samsung und M$ (Liste nicht komplett) verwenden Opensource, ohne dass die davon nachhaltig krank wurden.

Wir haben auch eigene Kommunikationen und Visualisierungen selbst geschrieben, damit nicht die Probleme der Lieferanten auf uns zurück fallen.
Die Aussage, dass es für Gekauftes besseren Support gibt die ist schlicht und einfach falsch.
Wenn ich etwas kaufe, dann will ich eben keinen Support benötigen, sondern das soll das machen wofür es gekauft wurde.

Ich bekomme Pickel, wenn ich unseren BigS Mitarbeiter fragen muss, warum etwas nicht richtig funktioniert, obschon der neben mir sitzt.
Wenn ich jetzt dann in Rente gehe, werde ich eine gute HMI schreiben, die jeder nutzen darf und die ohne Support funktioniert.
Wenn nichts anderes dazwischen kommt. 

Fazit für  ich: teuer bezahlen ist keine Garantie, dass es besser ist.

Und ich möchte mich hier noch einmal dafür bei den Kollegen hier bedanken, die viel entwickelt haben, damit es uns als Programmierer leichter fällt, unseren Job gut zu erledigen.


bike


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (26 März 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Die Aussage, dass es für Gekauftes besseren Support gibt die ist schlicht und einfach falsch.[...] Fazit für  ich: teuer bezahlen ist keine Garantie, dass es besser ist.


Es geht hier nicht um gekauftes oder nicht-gekauftes. Es geht hier mehr darum, dass man für OpenSource-Programme einfach Abstriche machen muss, u. a. auch beim Support. Ich kann doch nicht erwarten und davon ausgehen, dass ich für Freeware den gleichen Support bekomme wie bei kommerzieller Software. Wenn dem so ist, ist es ja ok, aber als Selbstverständlich würde ich das nicht betrachten. Und darum kann ich auch nachvollziehen, warum OpenSource-Programm im professionellen Bereich eben weniger Akzeptanz finden.



bike schrieb:


> Wenn ich etwas kaufe, dann will ich eben keinen Support benötigen, sondern das soll das machen wofür es gekauft wurde.


Richtig... an dieser Stelle möchte ich aber einfach mal PN/DPs Signatur (sinngemäß) zitieren: "Unglaublich, wie etwas funktioniert, sobald man es richtig macht". Für alles andere gibt es eben Support.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 März 2013)

lan12 schrieb:


> ... Wenn ich jetzt über die reine Kommunikation PC-SPS hinausgehe und mir beispielsweise über ein Netzwerkprotokoll eine Remote aufbaue was relativ leicht zu realisieren ist habe ich plötzlich ein Sicherheitsproblem weil ich damit meine gesamte Architektur offenlegen muss.



Ich bin zwar keine Netzwerkexperte, aber wenn es so 
ist, wie Du schreibst, wäre das m. E. in erster Linie ein 
konzeptioneller Fehler.

Selbst Sicherheitsprotokolle wie OpenVPN sind Open Source:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenVPN


----------



## lan12 (26 März 2013)

Guten Tag Herr Bäurle,
wir müssen hier 2 Dinge strikt voneinander trennen:

Punkt  1: Es ist eine Selbstverständlichkeit, dass wenn man Informationen über  das Internet verschickt man diese auch verschlüsseln sollte. Hierzu  verwende ich - das ist kein Geheimnis - hauptsächlich AES.

Punkt  2: Ist die Frage der Architektur der Datenpakete. Diese sollten Angaben  über den Empfänger enthalten, eine Authentifizierung und natürlich den  oder die entsprechenden Parameter. Stellen Sie sich vor Ihr Programm  fällt einem Dritten in die Hände und dieser ist gewillt ihr System zu  sabotieren. Dann nützt die Verschlüsselung aus Punkt 1 herzlich wenig.  Um dem vorzubeugen baue ich praktisch einen zweiten Schutzwall auf.  Diese "Architektur" möchte ich verständlicherweise nicht aus der Hand  und um rechtlich im grünen Bereich zu bleiben verzichte ich in diesem  Fall auf GNU.

DAS IST IN KEINSTER WEISE EIN KONZEPTIONELLER FEHLER !!!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 März 2013)

lan12 schrieb:


> DAS IST IN KEINSTER WEISE EIN KONZEPTIONELLER FEHLER !!!



Doch, das ist Security by Obscurity, sowas hat noch nie zuverlässig funktioniert. Wenn die Daten die du da überträgst so wichtig sind und du keinen Quellcode mitlieferst, nimmt dir jemand eben deine Binärdatei auseinander.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 März 2013)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um gekauftes oder nicht-gekauftes. Es geht hier mehr darum, dass man für OpenSource-Programme einfach Abstriche machen muss, u. a. auch beim Support. Ich kann doch nicht erwarten und davon ausgehen, dass ich für Freeware den gleichen Support bekomme wie bei kommerzieller Software. Wenn dem so ist, ist es ja ok, aber als Selbstverständlich würde ich das nicht betrachten. Und darum kann ich auch nachvollziehen, warum OpenSource-Programm im professionellen Bereich eben weniger Akzeptanz finden.



Ich weiß zwar dass du kein Techniker bist, aber mach dich bitte mal schlau was Open-Source bedeutet, und was Freeware ist.
Warum sollte man für Open-Source Software kein Support bekommen? Es gibt tausende Firmen die genau das machen und gut davon leben. Z.B. die ganzen kommerziellen Linux-Distributionen, MySQL etc.

Und bekommt ein Kunde von euch Support, wenn eine Anwendung nicht funktioniert die euren Treiber verwendet, wo er nur weiß dass ein Aglink.dll vorhanden ist?


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (27 März 2013)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar dass du kein Techniker bist, aber mach dich bitte mal schlau was Open-Source bedeutet, und was Freeware ist.



Wiki schreibt dazu folgendes:


> Open Source ist in der rein funktionellen Definition fast deckungsgleich mit der Freie-Software-Definition.[SUP][4][/SUP][SUP][5][/SUP] Der Unterschied liegt in den vertretenen Werten: bei Freier Software (Verbunden mit dem GNU-Projekt und der Free Software Foundation) ist das Grundprinzip die Freiheit der Nutzer (angesehen als ein wichtiges soziales, politisches und ethisches Anliegen),[SUP][6][/SUP]  während es bei Open Source (Verbunden mit der Open Source Initiative)  nur die Hervorhebung des praktischen Nutzens und der Entwicklungsmethode  ist.[SUP][7][/SUP]



Wenn wir jetzt anfangen, über ethische und moralische Grundsätze zu debattieren, dann sitzen wir da noch länger dran. Für mich als Nicht-Techniker ist OpenSource-Software kostenlos (oder seh ich das falsch?) und fällt somit in den Bereich der freien Software. Was sich irgendwelche Foundations und Initiatives dabei gedacht haben, ist mir relativ egal. Fakt ist - und das ist meiner Meinung nach normaler Menschenverstand - dass ich für etwas, das ich geschenkt bekomme, nicht noch Ansprüche zu stellen habe à la "Ich wollte aber ein weißes iPhone, wieso schenkt ihr mir ein schwarzes". Wenn diese dann doch erfüllt werden, um so besser. ;-)


----------



## bike (27 März 2013)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Wiki schreibt dazu folgendes:
> 
> 
> Wenn wir jetzt anfangen, über ethische und moralische Grundsätze zu debattieren, dann sitzen wir da noch länger dran. Für mich als Nicht-Techniker ist OpenSource-Software kostenlos (oder seh ich das falsch?) und fällt somit in den Bereich der freien Software. Was sich irgendwelche Foundations und Initiatives dabei gedacht haben, ist mir relativ egal. Fakt ist - und das ist meiner Meinung nach normaler Menschenverstand - dass ich für etwas, das ich geschenkt bekomme, nicht noch Ansprüche zu stellen habe à la "Ich wollte aber ein weißes iPhone, wieso schenkt ihr mir ein schwarzes". Wenn diese dann doch erfüllt werden, um so besser. ;-)



Sind Sie sicher, dass Sie in dem Bereich in dem Sie arbeiten richtig sind?
Nur verkaufen ist nicht was gebraucht wird, außer bei Staubsaugern.
Ein technisches Produkt ist aber etwas anderes.

@Thomas: Ein Vertriebler tickt anders, der sieht nur Gewinn, Techniker die Funktion.
Was die nachhaltigere  Wertschöpfung ist kann man abwarten.


bike

btw Wir geben einigen Menschen, die auf der Strecke geblieben waren, kostenlos Hilfe und Unterstützung. 
Klar, dass nach Ihrer Theorie nichts wert ist.

Danke fürs Gespräch


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 März 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Sind Sie sicher, dass Sie in dem Bereich in dem Sie arbeiten richtig sind?
> Nur verkaufen ist nicht was gebraucht wird, außer bei Staubsaugern.
> Ein technisches Produkt ist aber etwas anderes.
> 
> ...



Ja der Herr Rothenspieler ist in den Bereich wo er tätig ist richtig, er betreut unser Haus 
seit längeren wir sind mehr als zufrieden mit ihm.

Im übrigen finde ich das deine persöhnlichen Angriffe ihn gegenüber eine frechheit sind, wie die meisten
deiner Beiträge.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (27 März 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Im übrigen finde ich das deine persöhnlichen Angriffe ihn gegenüber eine frechheit sind, wie die meisten
> deiner Beiträge.



War das schon persönlich?
Die Kritik war aber zurecht, entweder er kann oder will es nicht verstehen (oder beides).
Wir haben gerade letzten Monat einem Kunden ein Stück Open-Source Software (GPL) verkauft und geben dafür sogar Support. Scheint ja ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit zu sein.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 März 2013)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> War das schon persönlich?





bike schrieb:


> Sind Sie sicher, dass Sie in dem Bereich in dem Sie arbeiten richtig sind?
> ...
> Danke fürs Gespräch



Ja Thomas, das ist sehr Persöhnlich.
Der Sven hat von einer sache eine andere Auffassung und bums wird 
er nieder gemacht.
Kritik ist gut, soll und muß auch sein, aber der Ton macht die Musik.


----------



## bike (27 März 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ja Thomas, das ist sehr Persöhnlich.
> Der Sven hat von einer sache eine andere Auffassung und bums wird
> er nieder gemacht.
> Kritik ist gut, soll und muß auch sein, aber der Ton macht die Musik.



Wer denn GPL in Zusammenhang mit wünsch dir ein Iphone gebracht hat, der hat sich daneben geäußert.
Damit war doch die Musik schon vorgegeben.

Es ist in meinen Augen eine Unverschämtheit und denunziert viele tausend Entwickler, auch mich, weltweit.

Also immer der Reihe nach, dann kommt ein Bild heraus.


bike


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 März 2013)

bike schrieb:


> ...
> @Thomas: Ein Vertriebler tickt anders, der sieht nur Gewinn, Techniker die Funktion.
> Was die nachhaltigere  Wertschöpfung ist kann man abwarten.



Tja, bike, sei froh, dass es auch in Deiner Firma Vertriebler 
gibt, die den Gewinn sehen. Wäre es nicht so, ständest Du 
früher oder später auf der Straße.


----------



## bike (28 März 2013)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Tja, bike, sei froh, dass es auch in Deiner Firma Vertriebler
> gibt, die den Gewinn sehen. Wäre es nicht so, ständest Du
> früher oder später auf der Straße.



Bei uns sind die Vertriebler Techniker bzw Maschinebauingenieure
Und wenn die nicht weiter wissen, dann holen die sich Rat bevor sie etwas von sich geben.
Daher sind auch immer Techniker auf den Messen um Fehler im Ansatz schon zu vermeiden.


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (28 März 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Wer denn GPL in Zusammenhang mit wünsch dir ein Iphone gebracht hat, der hat sich daneben geäußert.
> Damit war doch die Musik schon vorgegeben.
> 
> Es ist in meinen Augen eine Unverschämtheit und denunziert viele tausend Entwickler, auch mich, weltweit.


Entschuldigung, sollte ich mich jetzt hier unnötiger Weise einmischen.

Also, ich verstehe richtig, dass Du ebenfalls freie Software entwickelst und Dich (bzw. Deine Arbeit) durch den Vergleich mit dem geschenkten iPhone herabgesetzt fühltest?


----------



## Fanta-Er (28 März 2013)

und schon ist man vom thema wieder weg................
die frage war:


lan12 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich beschäftige mich primär mit .Net Programmierung (hauptsächlich C#) und beschäftige mich zudem seit einiger Zeit auch mit dem OpenSource S7 Kommunikationstreiber Libnodave.
> 
> Meine Frage: Welche Stellenwert hat die Visualisierung mittels .Net und beispielsweise Libnodave gegenüber - wenn ich mal Siemens als Beispiel nehme - einer Panel-Lösung und WinCC Flexible?
> ...



ich sehe es aus einem anderem blickwinkel:
GELD..............

habe ich ein serienprodukt und die marktstellung das mir die kunden nicht die hard-/software vorschreiben kann/will wird die visu lizenzfrei, auf meiner hardwareauswahl erstellt.
hierbei darf auch mehr zeit für experimente und betriebnahme investiert werden, da es für die nächsten produkte nur kopieren einfügen ist.

liefere ich mein produkt an einem kunden der mit alles vorschreibt, habe ich keine alternative als das zu nutzen was vorgeschrieben ist.

baue ich nur unikate, bin ich mit stangenprodukte durch anpassung, bedingter hardwareänderung und kopieren/einfügen (den rest macht das tool)  meist besser bedient.

erstelle ich produkte, welche vom kunden angpasst/verändert werden nehme ich ein system, was jeder kennt und von vielen geändert werden kann.

wird mein produkt von anderen mit programmiert oder auch mal von einem büro erstellt nehme ich ein system was jeder kennt und von vielen genutzt wird.

mit einer selbstgebauten visu kann ich mich von anderen abheben, da ich funktionen nutzen kann, die bei einem stangenprodukt nicht immer implementiert sind.

stangenprodukte sind für die allgemeinheit leichter (wiederkennung) zu verstehn, zu bedienen und was der bauer nicht kennt, das fris.........

du solltest selbst einordnen in welche richtung deine firma/du selbst gehen willst. profis werden immer gesucht. nur das profi werden ist schwer .
meine meinung


----------



## Zottel (23 Mai 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ja Thomas, das ist sehr Persöhnlich.
> Der Sven hat von einer sache eine andere Auffassung und bums wird
> er nieder gemacht.
> Kritik ist gut, soll und muß auch sein, aber der Ton macht die Musik.



Ich war und bin unmusikalisch, deshalb habe ich das "aber der Ton macht die Musik" schon öfter nicht nachfühlen können.

Nein, der Sven hat da nicht nur eine andere Auffassung (eine von mehreren gleichwertigen Auffassungen), nein, er vermischt da zwei oder drei oder vier Dinge:

1. Open Source ist, wenn der Quelltext (für den Kunden/Anwender) verfügbar ist. Egal, ob ver- und gekauft oder ver- und geschenkt. Das kann eigentlich für den Kunden/Anwender nur Vorteile haben. Aber es gibt auch Gegenbeispiele: Wenn ein Anfänge meint Libnodave in irgendeiner IDE compilieren zu sollen, die er nicht beherrscht, widmet er sich einem Problem, das er ohne den Quellcode nicht hätte...

2. Freeware ist, wenn man nicht für den Erwerb/die Nutzung bezahlen muß. 

1 und 2 sind vollkommen unabhängige Eigenschaften. Man kann Software auch mit Quelltext kaufen. Man kann Freeware geschenkt bekommen, aber ohne Quelltext. Hier setzt er das gleich:


			
				Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:
			
		

> ...Für mich als Nicht-Techniker ist OpenSource-Software kostenlos (oder seh ich das falsch?) ...


Irrtümer und Unkentnis zeigt jeder irgendwo, aber hier betrifft es schon den Kernbereich seines beruflichen Tuns. Er verkauft Software.

Zu den weiteren Punkten in diesem Thread:

Support: Wenn mich jemand anschreibt und Unterstützung benötigt und diese auch bezahlen möchte, kann er auch jeglichen Support für Libnodave bekommen. 

Nicht bei einem Unternehmen mit unter 100 Beschäftigeten kaufen. 100 Mann oder einer? Wenn das Produkt oder der Support eines 100-Mann-Unternehmens funktioniert, heißt das nicht, daß es jeder der Hundert macht, kann oder könnte. Im Extremfall haben die auch genau einen, der ein bestimmtes Produkt entwickelt hat und alles darüber weiß.

WinCC kenne ich nur vom "Weggucken". Hier wurde gesagt, daß man dafür immer Leute findet, die das warten können. Ich habe in diesem Forum aber auch gelesen, daß Anwender eine Menge Scripte schreiben, um Ihre Anforderungen umzusetzen. Da muß dann einer schon WinCC und C und die Schnittstelle und vielleicht noch die Denke des ursprünglichen Authors verstehen.


----------



## bike (23 Mai 2013)

Man kann und soll sich seine eigene Meinung zu einem Thema bilden.
Da sind wir noch konform, denke ich.
Doch bevor man sich eine Meinung bildet sollte man zunächst lesen, denken, fragen und verstehen.

Zottel hat absolut recht:
Es ist ein Unding verschiedene Teile zusammenmischen und diese Sosse für richtig zu erklären ist einfach nur dumm.
Als Vertriebler, der den Umsatz braucht, kann ich manche Aussage nachvollziehen, aber wird die dadurch richtig?

Zur Zeit habe ich mit BigS ein Problem. 
Antwort: der Entwickler ist gerade im Urlaub, ich solle mich gedulden.


bike


----------



## pvbrowser (25 Mai 2013)

Schade, dass ich die Diskussion mehr oder weniger verpasst habe.



bike schrieb:


> Zottel hat absolut recht:
> Es ist ein Unding verschiedene Teile zusammenmischen und diese Sosse für richtig zu erklären ist einfach nur dumm.
> Als Vertriebler, der den Umsatz braucht, kann ich manche Aussage nachvollziehen, aber wird die dadurch richtig?



Auch ich muss Zottel dafür danken, dass er den Unterschied zwischen "Open Source" und "Freeware" noch einmal erklärt hat.

Ich stelle mal die Frage, wer besseren Support leisten kann, 
eine Firma mit 100 Mitarbeitern für eines Ihrer Produkte das von 2 Mitarbeitern betreut wird über kommerziellen Support
oder ein Open Source Projekt mit einem Forum, in dem sich die Benutzer auch gegenseitig austauschen können (Neben den Projektmitgliedern).
So viel ich weiss, kann man sich zu vielen populären OSS Projekten auch kommerziellen Support durch Dritte einkaufen.

Zu den Bibliotheken zur Kommunikation mit SPS oder Feldbus, muss ich sagen, dass die eigentlich grundsätzlich "Open Source" sein sollten und der Verdienst aus dem Verkauf der Hardware kommen sollte. Modbus ist ja vor allem wegen seiner offenen Dokumentation so populär. Libnodave musste dagegen "reverse engineered" werden.

Als Vertriebler würde ich das Spiel mit offenen Karten (Open Source) als gravierenden Vorteil darstellen.
Ich würde darstellen, dass man sich an offenen Standards hält und kein "Vendor Lockin" betreibt.
Das man hierfür aber die besten Komponenten liefern kann und die Expertise im Haus hat, um Support leisten zu können.
Dass man evtl. auch in der Lage ist Auftragsarbeiten zu übernehmen / zu vermitteln inklusive Inbetriebnahmen weltweit.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Mai 2013)

Zottel schrieb:


> Open Source ist, wenn der Quelltext (für den Kunden/Anwender) verfügbar ist. Egal, ob ver- und gekauft oder ver- und geschenkt. Das kann eigentlich für den Kunden/Anwender nur Vorteile haben. Aber es gibt auch Gegenbeispiele: Wenn ein Anfänge meint Libnodave in irgendeiner IDE compilieren zu sollen, die er nicht beherrscht, widmet er sich einem Problem, das er ohne den Quellcode nicht hätte...


An der Stelle bin ich anderer Meinung wie Du. Open Source und gekaufter Quellcode sind nicht zwangsläufig dasselbe. Wenn ich von einem Proudkt den Quellcode erwerbe, dann kann die Weitergabe des Quellcodes durchaus ausgeschlossen sein. Wikipedia schreibt zu Open Source: "Open Source und quelloffen nennt man Software, deren Lizenzbestimmungen in Bezug auf die Weitergabe der Software besagen, dass der Quelltext öffentlich zugänglich ist und – je nach entsprechender Lizenz – frei kopiert, modifiziert und verändert wie unverändert weiterverbreitet werden darf."


----------



## bike (25 Mai 2013)

Es ist eine Frage des Blickwinkels.
Wenn ich ein paar Zeilen Quellcode schützen muss, dann passt etwas nicht.
Man kann auch vom Mehrwert, der nicht allein aus den Quellen generiert wird, leben. 

Ein Kunde sagte mir: "Den Quellcode haben wir nicht und selbst wenn, würden wir den nicht weitergeben."
An Stelle dafür sorgen, dass die Anlagen auf der selben Basis aufgebaut werden und von verschiedenen Firmen betreut werden können, soll jeder seinen eigenen Quark abliefern.
Wie dumm ist so etwas? 


vike


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Mai 2013)

@bike: Mir ging es nicht um Argumente für oder gegen die Weitergabe von Quellcode. Mir ging es um die Klarstellung, dass ein gekaufter Quellcode nicht automatisch Open Source darstellt. Nachdem in diesem Thread Wert auf Genauigkeit gelegt wird, sollte man diese zwei Varianten nicht vermischen.


----------



## bike (25 Mai 2013)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> @bike: Mir ging es nicht um Argumente für oder gegen die Weitergabe von Quellcode. Mir ging es um die Klarstellung, dass ein gekaufter Quellcode nicht automatisch Open Source darstellt. Nachdem in diesem Thread Wert auf Genauigkeit gelegt wird, sollte man diese zwei Varianten nicht vermischen.



Ich konnte nicht erkennen, dass Zottel oder jemand anderes gekauften Quellcode als Opensource definiert hat.

Ich fühle mich ab und an geschmeichelt, wenn nach 20 Jahren ehemalige Kunden sich mit mir in Verbindung setzen, ob ich die "alten" Systeme ins jetzt überführen kann. 

Aber da wir beide von verschiedenen Geschäftsmodellen eben, werden wir wohl nie eine Sicht bekommen.


bike


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Mai 2013)

Zitat von Zottel aus Post #29:
"1. Open Source ist, wenn der Quelltext (für den Kunden/Anwender) verfügbar ist. Egal, ob ver- und gekauft oder ver- und geschenkt. Das kann eigentlich für den Kunden/Anwender nur Vorteile haben. Aber es gibt auch Gegenbeispiele: Wenn ein Anfänge meint Libnodave in irgendeiner IDE compilieren zu sollen, die er nicht beherrscht, widmet er sich einem Problem, das er ohne den Quellcode nicht hätte..."
Da steht es ganz genau so und klar erkennbar.
Was hat dies mit verschiedenen Geschäftsmodellen oder der Sichtweise zu tun?


----------



## bike (26 Mai 2013)

Ich denke keiner außer dir hat das so verstanden, wie es jetzt aus dem Zusammenhang heraus interpretierst.

Tun wir uns mit einer solch kleinlichen Diskussion eine echten Gefallen? 

Wollen wir uns auf folgendes einigen:
Schützt ihr eure Quellen wie Fort Knox und wir geben die an bestimmte Kunden ohne Probleme ab.
Unser Wissen sind nicht ein Zeilen Quelltext, sondern das Knowhow dahinter.
Dazu gehört zum Beispiel die Entwicklung und die Art und Weise wie diese bei uns mit Versionsverwaltung und Wissensweitergabe gemanagt wird.
Das ist unser Kapital, das wir nicht weitergeben wollen. ;-)

Nix für ungut


bike


----------



## LowLevelMahn (26 Mai 2013)

> Schützt ihr eure Quellen wie Fort Knox und wir geben die an bestimmte Kunden ohne Probleme ab.
> Unser Wissen sind nicht ein Zeilen Quelltext, sondern das Knowhow dahinter.



Es ist vom Projekt abhängig wo dein zu schützendes Knowhow zu finden ist - wenn eure Projekte durch die umgebende Infrastruktur genug geschützt sind passt das wunderbar
aber es gibt auch viele Algorithmen in Source Code an den jahrelang geforscht wird z.B. Bildverarbeitungalgorithemn, Kinematikkompensationen-Strategie, die nicht trivial sind aber leider 
leicht in Fremdsystem integriert werden können - da ist der Source-Schutz enorm wichtig - und ich für meinen Teil kenne(oder suche) fast nur solche Projekte - möglicherweise ist das bei dir einfach anders


----------



## bike (26 Mai 2013)

LowLevelMahn schrieb:


> Es ist vom Projekt abhängig wo dein zu schützendes Knowhow zu finden ist - wenn eure Projekte durch die umgebende Infrastruktur genug geschützt sind passt das wunderbar
> aber es gibt auch viele Algorithmen in Source Code an den jahrelang geforscht wird z.B. Bildverarbeitungalgorithemn, Kinematikkompensationen-Strategie, die nicht trivial sind aber leider
> leicht in Fremdsystem integriert werden können - da ist der Source-Schutz enorm wichtig - und ich für meinen Teil kenne(oder suche) fast nur solche Projekte - möglicherweise ist das bei dir einfach anders




Ja, das mag so sein.
Doch ist es ein echt sinnvolles Geschäftsmodell?
 Denn eines ist sicher:
Alles was möglich ist und was Profit verspricht wird kopiert.
Auf einer Messe auf der eine 1:1 Kopie unserer Maschine zu sehen war, hatte die den selben Softwarefehler, den ich bei uns übersehen  habe.


bike


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Mai 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Ich denke keiner außer dir hat das so verstanden, wie es jetzt aus dem Zusammenhang heraus interpretierst.
> 
> Tun wir uns mit einer solch kleinlichen Diskussion eine echten Gefallen?
> 
> ...


Es geht hier nicht darum, welches Vorgehen besser oder schlechter ist. Es geht auch nicht darum, wie wir oder andere das handhaben.
 Mir geht es darum, dass wenn Sven Rothenpieler den Unterschied zwischen Freeware und Opensource nicht genau kennt bzw. diese Begriffe vermischt, dann wird er angegriffen, weil in seiner Signatur "Vertrieb" steht (siehe dazu Beitrag von Thomas_V2.1). Wenn Zottel beim Begriff Opensource hier etwas durcheinanderbringt, was meiner Meinung nach dieselbe Fehlerqualität hat wie die Aussage von Sven Rothenpieler, dann wird das übersehen "Ich denke keiner außer dir hat das so verstanden, wie es jetzt aus dem Zusammenhang heraus interpretierst" und erhält für seine falsche Darstellung noch Lob "Auch ich muss Zottel dafür danken, dass er den Unterschied zwischen Open Source und Freeware noch einmal erklärt hat." (sorry Rainer, aber das musste jetzt sein). Meiner Meinung nach gibt es bei der Aussage "Open Source ist, wenn der Quelltext (für den  Kunden/Anwender) verfügbar ist. Egal, ob ver- und gekauft oder ver- und geschenkt." nichts zu  interpretieren. Diese Aussage ist definitiv falsch.
 Wenn ihr schon so genau sein wollt, dann bitte überall und nicht nur bei Leuten, wo ihr euch auf Grund eures größeren Fachwissens einen Vorteil versprecht.


----------



## Zottel (27 Mai 2013)

Ich habe mir noch einmal Definitionen von open source durchgelesen. Ein wesentlicher Aspekt ist auch immer die Freiheit der Weitergabe. Nimmt man nun an, daß immer auch mindestens ein Besitzer bereit ist, sie kostenlos weiterzugeben, so kann man davon ausgehen, daß jede Open-Source-Software auch umsonst zu bekommen ist. Insofern hat Sven dann doch recht, wenn er sagt "Für mich als Nicht-Techniker ist OpenSource-Software kostenlos". Andererseits verkaufen Firmen wie Red Hat und Suse Open-Source-Software und sie finden dafür Kunden. Bei denen ist Open-Source-Software dann wieder nicht kostenlos.

Ferner habe ich habe zu flüchtig formuliert. Statt "Open Source ist, wenn der Quelltext (für den Kunden/Anwender) verfügbar ist. Egal, ob ver- und gekauft oder ver- und geschenkt." hätte ich schreiben sollen: "Open Source ist, wenn der Kunde/Anwender die durch die Open-Source-Lizenzen typischerweise eingeräumten Rechte am Quelltext zugestanden bekommt, egal, ob ver- und gekauft oder ver- und geschenkt."

Ich bitte um Verzeihung für diese Nachlässigkeit.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Mai 2013)

Hallo Zottel,
danke für die Klarstellung. 
Worum es mir an der Stelle eigentlich ging, ist die unterschiedliche Reaktion mancher Forumsteilnehmer auf "nicht ganz korrekte Formulierungen", wenn in der Signatur "Vertrieb" oder wie bei Dir implizit "Entwickler" steht. Ich hoffe Du hast Verständins dafür, dass ich mich dazu an Deiner Aussage "festgebissen" habe.
Ansonsten viele Grüße aus dem wilden Süden und ich wünsche Dir noch eine gute Woche


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (27 Mai 2013)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> "nicht ganz korrekte Formulierungen"



Wie sollen wir denn mit jemandem umgehen der Vetrieb in seiner Signatur stehen hat, vor allem wenn er hier aktiv versucht
"fachliche" Beratung zu geben. Sollen wir so jemandem die ständige Wiederholung von unhaltbaren kausalen Zusammenhängen (Open Source = kein Support) durchgehen lassen?
Es wurden mehrmals im Laufe des Threads Gegenbeispiele aufgezeigt bei denen das nicht der Fall ist, woraus aber nicht gelernt wurde.

Gerade durch die Signatur mit Name, Firma und Position erhält der Leser womöglich den Eindruck, dass hier jemand schreibt der sich 
mit dem Thema auskennt. Vor allem weil die Firma für die er arbeitet selber Software für Linux (was ja Open Source ist) anbietet.

Ich persönlich versuche im Namen der Firma für die ich arbeite möglichst korrekt und fachlich fundiert zu schreiben, denn das ist schließlich ein Aushängeschild für die Firma. Das versuche ich privat hier beim Bierchen nach Feierabend zwar nach Möglichkeit auch, aber wenn ich für die Firma schreibe gebe ich mit doch mehr Mühe und vermeide den ein oder anderen Ausdruck.
Gleiches würde ich zumindest auch von Angestellten anderer Firmen annehmen, vielleicht muss ich aber meine Einstellung dazu bei bestimmten Berufszweigen revidieren.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Mai 2013)

Ich gebe Dir vollkommen recht, dass die Formulierungen und Aussagen korrekt sein sollten (eigentlich müssen, aber das kann keiner garantieren da jeder nur auf Grund seiner Erfahrung und seines Wissens schreibt, auch ich werde sicher fehlerhafte Aussagen machen da ich noch einiges zu lernen habe). Und die Korrektheit der Aussagen ist unabhängig davon, was in der Signatur steht. Und genau das war mein Kritikpunkt. Bei Zottel habt ihr die Augen zugemacht und bei Sven Rothenpieler kritisiert. Wenn schon Kritik, dann nicht immer nur in eine Richtung und dann bitte alles fachlich unkorrekte kritisieren. Ich sage hier nicht, dass die Aussagen von Sven Rothenpieler korrekt waren (denn das wäre falsch) aber ich sage, dass euer Kritikverhalten unkorrekt und unfair war. Warum habt ihr nicht bei Zottel benfalls korrgiert, denn der müsste den Unterschied auf Grund seiner Tätigkeit doch wissen?

Aber wieder zurück zu eurem Thema:
Für Opensource kann es sehr wohl Support geben. Im Falle von libnodave wird dieser z. B. hier im Forum von Zottel, Jochen Kühner und vielen weiteren Teilnehmern gegeben, und das übrigens sehr gut. Fakt ist aber auch, dass dies eine freiwillige Leistung ist und der Anwender bei der Verwendung von libnodave keinen Anspruch auf diesen Support hat (und genau das wollte Sven Rothenpieler sagen). Deshalb gehen viele Opensource-Hersteller dazu über, die Software zu verschenken und dann für den Support Geld zu verlangen, damit die Kunden diese Sicherheit beim Support erhalten. Ein Beispiel dafür ist qt. Meines Wissens nach ist es auch bei den von Zottel aufgeführten Linux-Distributionen so, dass die Software kostenlos ist und das Geld für die Doku und den Support gezahlt wird (aber da kann ich mich täuschen).
Auch wenn Linux Opensource ist, bedeutet dies nicht, dass alle Software die für Linux entwickelt wird ebenfalls Opensource ist. Es ist richtig, wir bieten auch Software für Linux an und diese ist weder Opensource noch Freeware. Aber dies ist wieder ein ganz anderes Thema und hat nichts mit eurem Thema und schon gar nichts mit den Thema des Threads zu tun.

Ich hoffe, dass ihr meiner Argumentation zustimmen könnt und wir wieder zu konstruktiven Diskussionen und Beiträgen zurückkehren können.


----------



## bike (28 Mai 2013)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> IWarum habt ihr nicht bei Zottel benfalls korrgiert, denn der müsste den Unterschied auf Grund seiner Tätigkeit doch wissen?



Weil Zottel nicht die große Keule schwingt und so abfällig geschrieben hat bzw schreibt.
Mir geht das Messer in der Hose auf, wenn ein Vertriebsmensch wegen seinem Profit so ungerecht pauschalisiert.

Opensource und echtes Teilen des Wissen ist in meinen Augen der einzige Weg die Herausforderungen der "neuen" Technik zu stemmen.
Wir sind nach den Meldungen aus der Presse und der Politik doch auf dem Weg zur Dienstleistungsgesellschaft.
Warum dann nicht ganz und mit allen Konzequenzen?
Bei einer Maschine kostet das Eisen, die Elektrik und und die Inbetriebnahme einen Betrag.
Wenn der Kunde mehr möchte oder braucht, dann bezahlt der das auch.
Das ist doch der Mehrwert an dem gut verdient werden kann, nach meiner Erfahrung.


bike


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Mai 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Weil Zottel nicht die große Keule schwingt und so abfällig geschrieben hat bzw schreibt.
> Mir geht das Messer in der Hose auf, wenn ein Vertriebsmensch wegen seinem Profit so ungerecht pauschalisiert.


Weil er keine Gelegenheit dazu bekam, da er nicht kritisiert wurde ;-).



bike schrieb:


> Opensource und echtes Teilen des Wissen ist in meinen Augen der einzige Weg die Herausforderungen der "neuen" Technik zu stemmen.
> Wir sind nach den Meldungen aus der Presse und der Politik doch auf dem Weg zur Dienstleistungsgesellschaft.
> Warum dann nicht ganz und mit allen Konzequenzen?
> Bei einer Maschine kostet das Eisen, die Elektrik und und die Inbetriebnahme einen Betrag.
> ...


Und da sind wir uns doch schon wieder einig: es handelt sich um Deine persönliche Meinung. Es gibt dazu sicher auch andere Meinungen. Und je nach Umfeld ist die eine oder andere Meinung oder Vorgehensweise das richtige. Keine der Meinungen ist dabei absolut betrachtet richtig oder falsch, sie sind nur anders. Und ich bin der Meinung, dass jeder für sich diese "Glaubensfrage" entscheiden und danach handeln darf. 

Können wir auf dieser Basis wieder zu konstruktiven Diskussionen zurückkehren?


----------

